# Sora (KH) vs Bleach-verse



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 23, 2013)

all of them at once

S1: time-stop allowed

S2: time-stop banned


----------



## Regicide (Sep 23, 2013)

Maybe in scenario two, they can BFR him or something.

The entire verse dies horribly in scenario one.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 23, 2013)

And flutter strikes again.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 23, 2013)

And flutter strikes again.


----------



## Mr Dicklesworth (Sep 23, 2013)

Sora's power fluctuates too much to actually place him anywhere. He's able to fight evenly with Sephiroth who's a galaxy buster, yet also has difficulty with Disney villains like Oogie Boogie and Captain Hook. If we go by his best feats he utterly rapes the Bleachverse with 0 difficulty.


----------



## Redterror (Sep 23, 2013)

Mr Dicklesworth said:


> Sora's power fluctuates too much to actually place him anywhere. He's able to fight evenly with Sephiroth who's a galaxy buster, yet also has difficulty with Disney villains like Oogie Boogie and Captain Hook. If we go by his best feats he utterly rapes the Bleachverse with 0 difficulty.



How do you know Sora struggled with Oogie and Hook? I owned them just fine 

Joking aside Scenario 2 depends on whether Sora's stamina holds up if anything. Even stomping fodder takes some energy.


----------



## Kazu (Sep 23, 2013)

Mr Dicklesworth said:


> Sora's power fluctuates too much to actually place him anywhere. He's able to fight evenly with Sephiroth* who's a galaxy buster*, yet also has difficulty with Disney villains like Oogie Boogie and Captain Hook. If we go by his best feats he utterly rapes the Bleachverse with 0 difficulty.



Do you go on MvC by any chance?


----------



## Chad (Sep 23, 2013)

Sora summons Genie and proceeds to solo HST :ignoramus


----------



## Regicide (Sep 23, 2013)

Mr Dicklesworth said:


> Sephiroth who's a galaxy buster


----------



## Chad (Sep 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=breF23LFDV4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flashlight237 (Sep 23, 2013)

Well, I don't know anything about Bleach, but Sora did happen to slice through buildings in Kingdom Hearts II, but the time-stop thing is mostly game mechanics from what I could tell.


----------



## Sablés (Sep 23, 2013)

How fast is the little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) anyway?

Timestop is canon, Mickey used it in a cutscene against Org  XIII


----------



## Regicide (Sep 23, 2013)

Flashlight237 said:


> but the time-stop thing is mostly game mechanics from what I could tell.


Mickey canonically uses timestop in DDD, so I'm pretty sure it's legit.


----------



## Red Angel (Sep 23, 2013)

/echo

Anywho, Sora should take this now, since he exceeds them in DC (small island level+ vs city level+)


----------



## Flashlight237 (Sep 23, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> How fast is the little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) anyway?
> 
> Timestop is canon, Mickey used it in a cutscene against Org  XIII



I dunno. I always complete those games too soon. Of course Sora should be capable of ninja-like reactions to say the very least, but I'm no expert.


----------



## Red Angel (Sep 23, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> How fast is the little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) anyway?
> 
> Timestop is canon, Mickey used it in a cutscene against Org  XIII


----------



## Regicide (Sep 23, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> How fast is the little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) anyway?


Mach 96.

About as fast as the higher tier fuckers in Bleach.


----------



## Sablés (Sep 23, 2013)

Slow enough to get BFR'd then. Bleachverse takes it.


----------



## Flashlight237 (Sep 23, 2013)

Regicide said:


> Mach 96.
> 
> About as fast as the higher tier fuckers in Bleach.



That fast, huh? How was that determined?


----------



## Sablés (Sep 23, 2013)

Wait a sec, Eraqus' fight was canon?


----------



## Regicide (Sep 23, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Slow enough to get BFR'd then. Bleachverse takes it.


I still find it hilarious how the verse's only claim to fame nowadays is hax.

And not even especially good hax.


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 23, 2013)

Scenario 1: Sora uses time stop. Everyone dies. 

Scenario 2: They may have a good chance of winning. 



Sabl?s said:


> Wait a sec, Eraqus' fight was canon?



I'm pretty sure all of the super-bosses are canon.


----------



## Sablés (Sep 23, 2013)

Tessai has time-stop too, IIRC.



> I'm pretty sure all of the super-bosses are canon.



Fucking Japan keeping all the good shit to themselves.


----------



## SunRise (Sep 23, 2013)

*Bogard*, moving stars in such fashion...dem Jinn is strong one


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 23, 2013)

Galaxy buster Sephiroth?
Even if you take his Supernova as full canon, that's only solar system level.

He is, however, very very strong, and effortlesssly smashes the HST. Whether he takes Sora seriously enough to be scaled to him is another matter.


----------



## Regicide (Sep 23, 2013)

Expelsword said:


> Whether he takes Sora seriously enough to be scaled to him is another matter.


It's really not.

Sephiroth in Kingdom Hearts is a different incarnation altogether, so the feats from the main version don't transfer over.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 23, 2013)

i hope people are joking here (then again …), but nothing in KH gets feats from the original games/series … only KHs own feats .. that goes for KH Sephiroth, KH genie and everyone else


----------



## Chad (Sep 23, 2013)

KH Genie has Country level feats


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 23, 2013)

Dat country level reality warp 

Sora's time-stop does have, like, a 20 meter range, though. It'd probably buy him enough, er, "time" to fuck everyone over with Genie, but if you restrict Genie then Sora would probably fall to hax. Granted, he can also travel freely though several dimensions. Dunno, if he plays his cards right, he could probably pick the big guys off one-by-one.

Sora also has the capacity to dodge that which should logically be equal in speed to Ansem's lasers, which are mach 500 or some shit, but I digress.


----------



## Kazu (Sep 24, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> Dat country level reality warp
> 
> Sora's time-stop does have, like, a 20 meter range, though. It'd probably buy him enough, er, "time" to fuck everyone over with Genie, but if you restrict Genie then Sora would probably fall to hax. Granted, he can also travel freely though several dimensions. Dunno, if he plays his cards right, he could probably pick the big guys off one-by-one.
> 
> Sora also has the capacity to dodge that which should logically be equal in speed to Ansem's lasers, which are mach 500 or some shit, but I digress.



I'm pretty sure that only gave them reactions of mach 60~, when we already have a mach 96 calc for their reactions.


----------



## ironherc (Sep 24, 2013)

Mr Dicklesworth said:


> Sephiroth who's a galaxy buster


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 24, 2013)

Sora gets genie and wishes that this thread gets locked. 
...
Damn.


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 24, 2013)

Kazuakisama said:


> I'm pretty sure that only gave them reactions of mach 60~, when we already have a mach 96 calc for their reactions.


Read before responding, man 

First off, I did that mach 96 calc, so I know about it 

Second, mach 60 was for Riku dodging the lasers from a distance. The problem with that is apparently the AI is programmed to use certain attacks the closer the player gets, and Ansem's lasers aren't of them. My point was that they have dodged things which should logically be faster from melee distance. I wasn't expecting it to hold up in a debate, I was just making an observation.


----------



## TehChron (Sep 24, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Tessai has time-stop too, IIRC.
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking Japan keeping all the good shit to themselves.



Working my way up to Unknown in KH Final Mix right now.

Soon, soon well get the good shit ourselves as well.Working


----------



## Kazu (Sep 24, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> Read before responding, man
> 
> First off, I did that mach 96 calc, so I know about it
> 
> Second, mach 60 was for Riku dodging the lasers from a distance. The problem with that is apparently the AI is programmed to use certain attacks the closer the player gets, and Ansem's lasers aren't of them. My point was that they have dodged things which should logically be faster from melee distance. I wasn't expecting it to hold up in a debate, I was just making an observation.



Ah, that makes sense. I was just thinking about the whole laser dome thing.


----------



## P3IN (Sep 24, 2013)

Scenario one: rape cannot be explained 

Scenario 2: seeing the fact that he's Mach 96+ and island level DC and above small island level Durabilty, he sweeps the verse with mid diff


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 24, 2013)

Actually, Tables, I'm curious as to how BFR can put Sora down when he has several forms of casual inter-dimensional travel


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 24, 2013)

Bogard said:


> KH Genie has Country level feats


what did he do ? 




> Sora's time-stop does have, like, a 20 meter range, though. It'd probably buy him enough, er, "time" to fuck everyone over with Genie, but if you restrict Genie then Sora would probably fall to hax. Granted, he can also travel freely though several dimensions. Dunno, if he plays his cards right, he could probably pick the big guys off one-by-one.


but would he go for this strat ? 

*immediately* time-stop + summon genie ?

instead of ~charge in himself with his spells/keyblade or some shit .. at least at first


lets think realistically, not in hypothetical OBD terms  that goes for Clorox too


also, idk anything about KH genie - but he's Soras standart equipment ?


----------



## Chad (Sep 24, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> what did he do ?





Reality warped Egypt. He turned that dirty place into a country of gold. He also repaired damages that Jafar caused to the country iirc. 

Egypt level Sora homie. (and potentially Universe level )


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 24, 2013)

post the video 




> Universe level


wanker


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 24, 2013)

anyway, this thread was intended as Sora vs Bleach, not Genie vs Bleach 


I don't recall genie being mentioned much in other Sora vs threads, so I assumed he isn't standart eqipment or something


----------



## Chad (Sep 24, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> post the video



Kakashi has already sent arrow into Kamui dimension

About 34:00

He transformed Agrabah a Country just by thinking. The place also looks like it's 100 times bigger than Konoha. 

I can't find the gold feat, I must be dreaming.

Also,



> wanker



He has phenomenal cosmic powers fluttershyt, it says so in the movie


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 24, 2013)

> Kakashi has already sent arrow into Kamui dimension
> 
> About 34:00


not really sure what went on there 


he shot some ~lights at the palace, they swirled about and .. then what ?


----------



## Chad (Sep 24, 2013)

Are you blind? The high definition 2005 animation clearly shows what he did. The genie repaired damages to the entire nation.


----------



## Chad (Sep 24, 2013)

In conclusion:

KH Jafar can be scaled to island level+, he took on 3 island level characters at once. 

So Genie feats I find, he can be scaled to island+. At least.

So as long as Juubito is within island range, the pedo gets poofed into oblivion. Then Sora casually solos the rest.

Or Sora can just summon Peter Pan and let his FTL space travel blitz  HST 

Seriously, Sora is like the new Lucy Heartfilia. Except useful. 

/thread


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 24, 2013)

> KH Jafar can be scaled to island level+, he took on 3 island level characters at once.


10/10 logic 


yes, repairing some barely visible damage is the same as erasing something out of existence 




> Juubito


kills everything before anyone can process a thought  .. literally


this thread is about Bleach though  get your mind out of the fanfic and focus


----------



## Chad (Sep 24, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> 10/10 logic





> yes, repairing some barely visible damage is the the same as erasing something out of existence



Reality Warping = Reality Warping

Any objections? :ignoramus



> kills everything before anyone can process a thought  .. literally



Time Stop is faster than Obito can process a thought :ignoramus

His tree bombs also take a little time to prep.



> this thread is about Bleach though



I tried to add quality into their side. :ignoramus


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 24, 2013)

should just wait for Taco in every KH thread, he's the only one who can give any realistic input


----------



## Chad (Sep 24, 2013)

He did.



SuperTacocat said:


> country level reality warp



I also have 300 hours on this fuking game.


----------



## Chad (Sep 24, 2013)

You'd be better off just making the Chinjao vs Bleach thread again.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 24, 2013)

you're a wanker 

and Taco did more calcs, so he must be smarter


----------



## Chad (Sep 24, 2013)

> you're a wanker



>Sees your name
>Sees pony calcs


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 24, 2013)

There are different levels of reality warping.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 24, 2013)

Bogard said:


> pony calcs


wonderful, aren't they ?


----------



## Chad (Sep 24, 2013)

Needs more Celestia


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 24, 2013)

Celestia is best princess


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 24, 2013)

Nah, Sora wouldn't think of time-stop->Genie off the bat. Though, no one in Bleach can really do much to him. He can kill Aizen and Yama-G no problem, and BFR really doesn't  hinder him. Plus, he can impose time-stop simply by touching his foes, with his Keyblade. Barry would be the most potent threat, so Sora would have to take him out promptly.

He isn't without his devices, though. Once he realizes he can't solo the verse via brute force, he could pull out the hax and get to work picking them off one by one.

And yes, Genie and all the other summons are standard equipment.


----------



## Regicide (Sep 24, 2013)

Barragan and Respira once again being Bleach's only saving grace.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 24, 2013)

Taco and Alphashit bringing in some constructive posts 


sorry, Stables , it's looking like Bleach isn't taking this one ? 




Regicide said:


> Barragan and Respira once again being Bleach's only saving grace.


Respira don't work on anything above town+ level  at least that's what OBD outside the cancer seems to think





> Flutter.
> 
> Your avy.
> 
> WTF


you don't like ?


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 24, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Respira don't work on anything above town+ level  at least that's what OBD outside the cancer seems to think


Dat one thing Sora can't do shit about besides kill him before Respira to the face 

Young Xehanort on the other hand can just rewind time 



> you don't like ?


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 24, 2013)

Dexter sucks 

The beginning was really good, though


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 24, 2013)

the ending sucked

seasons 1, 2, 4, some of 6, 7 were great though


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 24, 2013)

Well, I only watched seasons 1, 2, and part of 3 before dropping it, so


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 24, 2013)

3 was really a low point, but 4 was amazing


----------

